# Why do many Kiwi’s use the N word?



## MW 590 (Aug 13, 2019)

I noticed that the n word is used a lot on this site. People here don’t understand the taboo that only black people can say that word. Even racist politicians like Hillary Clinton know to use terms such as “super predator” instead of the n word. 

So I am trying to figure out if the people here who use the word are actually racist or not. So I have made a poll on it.


----------



## wylfım (Aug 13, 2019)

Nigger this is the internet, fuck yo faggoty taboos.


----------



## Recoil (Aug 13, 2019)

people can get away with 'abuses' of speech here that would have many of us in hot water IRL. Context is meaningless nowadays, look at cancel culture.

ETA: I'd bet a good number of the folks who marked "I am actually racist" on your poll are just doing it to fuck with you on the off chance you're a journalist.


----------



## spurger king (Aug 13, 2019)

If you want the actual answer, it's that this place is adjacent to sites like ED and 4chan and I'm willing to bet there's a lot of user overlap.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't use that word, I don't think I've ever had cause since I'd sooner call someone like that a cunt but it makes no sense to me how people are offended by a word they use themselves.

It amuses me how straight people look at me wide eyed when I call them faggots when they act like one, and most of them are too scared to question it.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

Lol no. I doubt most of the people on this site are racist. We are all anonymous. Nobody cares whether or not you use it on an anonymous site and it can only be racially demeaning depending on the context in which it is used. Context is everything. And about 99.99% of the site use it in a joking context.

I'm a blackie and I don't find the N-word inherently demeaning as long as you look into the context its used. Michael Richards fucking up on stage is a perfect example of the misuse of the word as sort of an insult, even though his rage-out is some legendary shit, some comedy genius.






Most people use it in a joking context or just to refer to the person as "my nigga" in the same way someone would refer to someone as "listen, bud", so I don't see the problem as long as its used appropriately, just as any other slur. Words change over time.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 13, 2019)

This is a site dedicated to making fun of various ne'er-do-wells. Do you really think most users here care about the various sacred cows of "polite" society?


----------



## CuntSnack (Aug 13, 2019)

Because many people consider it forbidden and taboo. If something is any of those things then people are going to fuck with it for a laugh.


----------



## Terminus Est (Aug 13, 2019)

Typical nigger thread


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 13, 2019)

Because it's fun.
We also say faggot a lot.

Edit: where’s my stfu niggerfaggot option?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Because it's fun.
> We also say faggot a lot.



It's alright to be called a nigger.
It's alright to be called a faggot.

But when somebody is a niggerfaggot, you know they are the lowest of the low.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Aug 13, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Because it's fun.
> We also say faggot a lot.



Combine the two into nigger-faggot for optimum effect and efficiency.

EDIT: Fucking nigger-faggot ninja'd me, got'damn.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> It's alright to be called a nigger.
> It's alright to be called a faggot.
> 
> But when somebody is a niggerfaggot, you know they are the lowest of the low.


Especially when they glow in the dark.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Aug 13, 2019)

Because I listened to this song and it influenced me. I was powerless against the influence.


----------



## Damn Near (Aug 13, 2019)

It's nice to blow off steam on the online, nigger


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Aug 13, 2019)

Because we're Le Edgy


----------



## ZB 584 (Aug 13, 2019)

Uncle Ruckus told me that "Nigger just rolls off the tongue, the way sweat rolls of a nigger's forehead". I took that statement to heart. That's why I use the word. Also, I know it triggers the woke folk that lurk KF.

Edit: Source:


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 13, 2019)

Because I can.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 13, 2019)

Because I'm actually 1/10th black nigger


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> Because I'm actually 1/10th black nigger



Chris Rock be like:

black
nigger

YOU CAN ONLY BE ONE


----------



## Hate Myself Want 2 Die (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm black and if someone tells me the terms _nigger,_ _nig-nog_ and _nigrah_ aren't funny to them, I know they're either a liar or a faggot, probably both.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 13, 2019)

NOBODY CARES!!!!!
Seriously, the stuff that is discussed on here that come from various cows is so much worse. Majority of the people on here that use ‘nigger’ only use it to be funny. If you’re bent out of shape from this, you’re better off not using this site.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Aug 13, 2019)

Why isn’t one of the options, “Because Fuck You”?


----------



## saisegeha (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Burning Fanatic (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## MW 590 (Aug 13, 2019)

I am glad to hear that most people here don’t say nigger for racist purposes and that niggers on this site are not offended when people use the word.


----------



## Remove Goat (Aug 13, 2019)

Spoiler: Because I can



Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, I'm 100% nigga
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, I'm 200% nigga
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why do police hate niggas?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, they hate us cause our dicks is bigga
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you call yourself a nigga?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, cause I'm a mother fucking nigga!
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you drink so much beer?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, I don't drink beer, I drink malt liquor

Cause I'm a nigga!
I'm a motherfuckin' nigga man, I ain't all that African-American shit
Fuck that I'm a nigga, I ain't mixed I'm a nigga
N-...I-G-G-A, nigga, you already know

Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you eat so much chicken?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why won't you make it in my kitchen?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you call them hoes bitches?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, cause them hoes is bitches!
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you stay in the hood?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, cause I don't like livin' by peckerwoods
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you ain't got no job?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, seven dollars all won't feed me dog
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why yo' pants gotta sag?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, cause hand-me-downs downs is all a nigga has!
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you scared to go to court?
Shit, cause the judge look just like that motherfucker put our ass on the boat and made me a nigga

Emspex is a nigga
Yawning is a nigga
Pardew is a nigga
And I'm JSGOTI's nigga
Nigga!


----------



## CWJones (Aug 13, 2019)

Because they're edgelords. Go back to being a millennial NYC/LA/SF/DC journalist and stop asking obvious questions.


----------



## Chichan (Aug 13, 2019)

Shady Attorney said:


> Why isn’t one of the options, “Because Fuck You”?


Because OP is a faggot, but in all seriousness anyone can be a nigger there is white niggers,black, whatever flavor of Asian suits you, jews, whatever flavor middle eastern and fucking abbos. Its an attitude basically and I would say it all comes down to using the victim card or acting like one instead of rising above your shit, but that is just the way I was raised.


----------



## MW 590 (Aug 13, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> I am glad to hear that most people here don’t say nigger for racist purposes and that niggers on this site are not offended when people use the word.


On second thought, I just noticed that 22.5 percent of voters here clicked the I am actually racist option.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> On second thought, I just noticed that 22.5 percent of voters here clicked the I am actually racist option.



lol do you think people actually take polls seriously on this site?


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 13, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> On second thought, I just noticed that 22.5 percent of voters here clicked the I am actually racist option.


People are doing that to fuck with you. Everyone know that 88.2% of statistics are made up.


----------



## YW 525 (Aug 13, 2019)

Words with the double-g sound  generally have more impact.

My preferred double-g is "faggot", it just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Raw Meat (Aug 13, 2019)

That's a No-No word, my white guilt prevents me using it.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't understand all this talk about black people, I thought nigger was the gamer word.


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Aug 13, 2019)

This is a forum for African supremacist and we taking the word back honkey


----------



## Recoil (Aug 13, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> On second thought, I just noticed that 22.5 percent of voters here clicked the I am actually racist option.


The core troll ethos insists you never will get a solid answer on that topic, because Fuck You (as others have stated). If you really want to know, lurk and make up your own mind.


----------



## YW 525 (Aug 13, 2019)

roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 said:


> This is a forum for African supremacist and we taking the word back honkey


I hear you I hear you but we got to get down on some King of Fighters first, dawg.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 13, 2019)

we are all niggers


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 13, 2019)

Never change, KiwiFarms.


----------



## BW 182 (Aug 13, 2019)

Nigger is funny, because of everyone's responses to it

No other racial slur can be used so casually, then cause a riot and offend.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 13, 2019)

Why not, Nyarlathotep?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 13, 2019)

Use the nigger word IRL: heavily frowned upon, may get your ass beat or fired
Use the nigger word on KF: no one cares

Sometimes you just need to have the freedom to say nigger.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 13, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Use the nigger word IRL: heavily frowned upon, may get your ass beat or fired
> Use the nigger word on KF: no one cares
> 
> Sometimes you just need to have the freedom to say nigger.



No kidding.



superthermite said:


> in a few years we'll have an underground network of tin cans on strings just so we can say "nigger"


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> I'm a blackie and I don't find the N-word inherently demeaning as long as you look into the context its used.



Are you giving us all an N-word pass?


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Aug 13, 2019)

We talk about dog rapists, pedophiles, regular rapists, back biters, shit eaters, Yanivs, stalkers, drug addicts and other examples of horror and you're worried about "nigger?" Do a flip.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 13, 2019)

When I am told not to do something by pretentious faggots, even if I didn't want to do it before, I now want to just because.


The Pink Panther said:


> Lol no. I doubt most of the people on this site are racist. We are all anonymous. Nobody cares whether or not you use it on an anonymous site and it can only be racially demeaning depending on the context in which it is used. Context is everything. And about 99.99% of the site use it in a joking context.
> 
> I'm a blackie and I don't find the N-word inherently demeaning as long as you look into the context its used. Michael Richards fucking up on stage is a perfect example of the misuse of the word as sort of an insult, even though his rage-out is some legendary shit, some comedy genius.
> 
> ...


You must change your name to the Chocolate Panther. Silky smooth.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 13, 2019)

Niggle me this tho:

If all of the worlds people "descended from Africa" like many like to say that means far enough down my family line I'm black. I mean the niggas I work with aren't literally from Africa and neither were their parents, grandparents or great grandparents but we still say "African American". So I am a proud light skinned nigger and I will scream it from the rooftops


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 13, 2019)

Because it's totally hilarious and I am actually a fucking nigger.
Your turn, atheists.


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 13, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> View attachment 889418
> 
> Never change, KiwiFarms.


I never knew we were so diverse, it truly warms my heart.
How's it hanging my fellow niggers?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 13, 2019)

Seriously? How much is your clickbaity site paying you to act stupid on the internet?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 13, 2019)

beacuse it makes normalfags mad/uncomfortable. would not use it so much if it didin`t trigger people.









						Teacher Explains the word "Nigga"
					

WHAS news story about a high school teacher who got in trouble for calling one of his african-american students a nigga. Just listen to his examples. Hillarious




					www.youtube.com


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 13, 2019)

Nigger is just a really satisfying word tbh.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 13, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Niggle me this tho:
> 
> If all of the worlds people "descended from Africa" like many like to say that means far enough down my family line I'm black. I mean the niggas I work with aren't literally from Africa and neither were their parents, grandparents or great grandparents but we still say "African American". So I am a proud light skinned bigger and I will scream it from the rooftops


All humans are spearchucking monkeys.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 13, 2019)

We’re all a bunch of white niggers 


Recon said:


> people can get away with 'abuses' of speech here that would have many of us in hot water IRL. Context is meaningless nowadays, look at cancel culture.
> 
> ETA: I'd bet a good number of the folks who marked "I am actually racist" on your poll are just doing it to fuck with you on the off chance you're a journalist.


Jacob is many things, but I sincerely doubt he’s a glownigger, you can’t fake his kind of crazy 


The Pink Panther said:


> It's alright to be called a nigger.
> It's alright to be called a faggot.
> 
> But when somebody is a niggerfaggot, you know they are the lowest of the low.


RIP @NiggerFaggot1488, gone but not forgotten


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 13, 2019)

I've got a touch of Mother Africa in me but my father and grandfather always told me that people who don't like you or just want to piss you off will use the word they think will bother you the most and that it's no sure indication of a racist. 

Or course, they're both dumb niggers so what do they know?


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 13, 2019)

TBH pretty much every single day of my meatspace life is pretty much just this song on repeat


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 13, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> I never knew we were so diverse, it truly warms my heart.
> How's it hanging my fellow niggers?


Ey yo nigga! I jus got muh welfare in da mailbox, let's hit up da corna sto and get some Colt 45 nigga.


----------



## Clop (Aug 13, 2019)

If 'honky' ain't racist then neither is 'nigger.' Then again, even if 'honky' was racist, I wouldn't give a shit what a nigger thinks.


----------



## MichaelScott (Aug 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> It's alright to be called a nigger.
> It's alright to be called a faggot.
> 
> But when somebody is a niggerfaggot, you know they are the lowest of the low.


Black and gay... Then people say god doesn't punish twice.


----------



## XE 600 (Aug 13, 2019)

Because if I say nigger in real life then the niggers will all nigger-up in their stupid nigger gangs and act like niggers do and beat the shit out of me like niggers usually do because they're fucking niggers...

Though if you want an actual answer (and I'm only speaking on why I use nigger so much on this website, not everyone else) I just say it to be edgy. I'm not actually racist. I also say faggot a lot on this website and I make fun of transpeople but I'm not actually homophobic or transphobic. I just like being edgy on kiwifarms because it's the only place you can get away with saying whatever you want..


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 13, 2019)

Oldie but goodie:


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 13, 2019)

Because I can, now what's good my nigga?


----------



## Ahriman (Aug 13, 2019)

Because--







Dink Smallwood said:


> we are all niggers


Finally someone who gets it.


Spoiler: I can handle the truth












The Pink Panther said:


> Lol no. I doubt most of the people on this site are racist. We are all anonymous. Nobody cares whether or not you use it on an anonymous site and it can only be racially demeaning depending on the context in which it is used. Context is everything. And about 99.99% of the site use it in a joking context.
> 
> I'm a blackie and I don't find the N-word inherently demeaning as long as you look into the context its used. Michael Richards fucking up on stage is a perfect example of the misuse of the word as sort of an insult, even though his rage-out is some legendary shit, some comedy genius.
> 
> ...


And this is why in Latin America we could call ourselves "mi negro" all the time, when it comes from an endearing context. Or a playful context, or almost any context.

The emphasis and context _do_ matter a lot in the Spanish language, it's why we can't wrap our heads around the whole "shushhsusshhuush don't say that, words are evil" puritanical concept you people keep perpetuating. As if saying "nigger" just by itself is supposed to set off a black dude no matter the context.

Considering how many Mexican immigrants you guys have up there, you ought to learn a thing or two about the Spanish language and familiarize with _emphasis_ and _context_ for every single word.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Are you giving us all an N-word pass?



EHHHHHHHHHHH....could be?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> EHHHHHHHHHHH....could be?


Please don’t, the taboo is what makes it fun


----------



## Recoil (Aug 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> EHHHHHHHHHHH....could be?


Cool, I'll add it to the stack.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Please don’t, the taboo is what makes it fun



honestly nigga passes are things edgy high schoolers pass around to act cool when they don't have the confidence to say it themselves

IF YOU JUST WANNA SAY IT, LET IT OUT

NIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGER


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Aug 13, 2019)

How can you expect accurate results from this poll with no "all of the above" option?

I must abstain from voting, @Jacob Harrison , you nigger.


----------



## MW 590 (Aug 13, 2019)

InvertedDickEnthusiast said:


> How can you expect accurate results from this poll with no "all of the above" option?
> 
> I must abstain from voting, @Jacob Harrison , you nigger.


That is a good point but unfortunately I have been restricted from being able to edit my posts.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 13, 2019)

Aside from a few fascists, this site generally leans towards the idea of free speech and anything being acceptable as long as nobody is actually harmed.

Retarded people like Ben Shapiro have ruined the idea but "facts over feelings" tends to be a good principle. This word has been elevated to being a taboo and if anything, Nigger is the only taboo in the entire western hemisphere. The idea of taboo is absurd and we don't care about feelings so there is nothing stopping us from saying the word.


----------



## Bessie (Aug 13, 2019)

OP, thank you for the opportunity to share these.


----------



## Positron (Aug 13, 2019)

Because it is bad to be a nigger.


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 13, 2019)

I say nigga/nigger because I don't believe words should be "not allowed" or restricted, especially based on skin color. Speech is speech and nobody should be told they can't say something.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Aug 13, 2019)

Because I listened to heaps of gangsta rap in the early 90s and it's just part of my vernacular. Take it up with Ice T.


----------



## Son of Odin (Aug 13, 2019)

A combination of edginess, joking, trolling, and to protest political correctness. AND BECAUSE I HAVE FREEDOM OF FUCKING SPEECH YOU FUCKING NIGGER!


----------



## Helium (Aug 13, 2019)

Come on OP, no one uses the word nigger anymore. We use Fredo, it's the new nigger.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Aug 13, 2019)

It's usefulness is in keeping the morality/word police outta the site. Spray a couple niggers in the corners of some threads and it's like repellant for those faggots; especially because they know they cannot do anything about it on this site.


----------



## BingBong (Aug 13, 2019)

Go away glownigger. We see right through your lies.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 13, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> It's usefulness is in keeping the morality/word police outta the site. Spray a couple niggers in the corners of some threads and it's like repellant for those faggots; especially because they know they cannot do anything about it on this site.



Conceding to not using the word nigger is the beginning of the hobby slippery slope.


----------



## Spaghetti Rat (Aug 13, 2019)

Because it's just a word. A word with hard consonants that feels satisfying to type and say. You have to put in effort to say nigger properly, otherwise there is no umph. Cunt is also a fantastic example of this, as is faggot.

Edited because I realised that I never actually typed nigger in my op...  making me the cunty niggerfaggot


----------



## Basketball Jones (Aug 13, 2019)

Because it’s a fucking word and you shouldn’t give words that much power over people. People act like all the wizards in Harry Potter where they’re terrified to utter “Voldemort,” and it’s equally as retarded in that movie as it is in real life. It’s just a word. 

Saying it doesn’t automatically make you a racist. Your actions as a person determine whether or not you’re racist.


----------



## NoBully (Aug 13, 2019)

Because it's my god given right to say any damn word i please! With that said i only got one thing to ask:


----------



## Caesare (Aug 14, 2019)

It's part of my culture.


----------



## queerape (Aug 15, 2019)

I only use it with my partner, and if it is in an appropriate artistic or historical use. I don't censor artistic use as I feel that dilutes the artists message since they picked that word for a reason ( I don't censor anything else for the same reason unless there are kids around) or historical use as I feel that white washes history


----------



## Surf and TERF (Aug 15, 2019)

I don’t because it makes me feel bad.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Aug 15, 2019)

I wouldn't, but OP is such a nigger.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm sorry my wife's son forbids me from saying that word.


----------



## Captain Hastings Official (Aug 16, 2019)

In this modern, post-Leopold & Loeb America, is anyone surprised that the dread word "Nietzsche" is in so many people's mouths?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

The poll needs multiple options, as I hit 6 out of 8 of the reasons.

For me, I honestly do feel like saying the word, even in private, every now and then is a way of asserting my independence. It's spitting in the face of everybody who wants to disparage my people and make us subservient.


----------



## Recoil (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> For me, I honestly do feel like saying the word, even in private, every now and then is a way of asserting my independence. It's spitting in the face of everybody who wants to disparage my people and make us subservient.


This nigga 7-30


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

Recon said:


> This nigga 7-30



I don't follow


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 16, 2019)

Why can't I choose black and racist in this poll?


----------



## Positron (Aug 16, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Why can't I choose black and racist in this poll?


Only white people can be racist.  You good boy dindu nuthin.


----------



## Foltest (Aug 16, 2019)

Because I can.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 16, 2019)

I say it because people hear Patti Smith's Rock 'n Roll Nigger and think it's racist, and that's so incredibly stupid it goads me into niggering up the place. There is no such thing as a Sauron-esque Dark Tongue that corrupts the air as it is spoken.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Aug 16, 2019)

There's no racial bigotry here, I do not look down on Niggers, Kikes, Wops or Greasers, here you're all equally worthless.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Aug 16, 2019)

New options and still no all of the above? You are above even a nigger, I hereby award you the title of Double-Nigger @Jacob Harrison


----------



## MW 590 (Aug 16, 2019)

InvertedDickEnthusiast said:


> New options and still no all of the above? You are above even a nigger, I hereby award you the title of Double-Nigger @Jacob Harrison


The staff edited the post not me. I am restricted from editing my posts and because of this thread, I am restricted from starting new threads.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Aug 16, 2019)

I actually dislike the usage of the term Nigger, and only usually use it in jokes, but I also firmly believe in the concept of freedom of speech and the freedom to offend. Therefore @Jacob Harrison. OP is a Nigger Tranny Faggot.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Conceding to not using the word nigger is the beginning of the hobby slippery slope.
> 
> View attachment 889922



What would the equivalent be for running off White Nationalists?


----------



## $MY_COCK (Aug 16, 2019)

I would never call an African-American the n-word. Who’d want an African-American as a neighbor?
That’s why we have homeowner associations, people!


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 16, 2019)

@Jacob Harrison needs to quit being such a nigger.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> What would the equivalent be for running off White Nationalists?


Much like a flea infestation in your house, the best solution is to never let them in by keeping everything clean to begin with.


----------



## wylfım (Aug 16, 2019)

Tbh I'm legitimately upset that the only racial slur (I know of) for white people is "cracker." Like, I don't even have a way of shocking people because no one bats an eye when I call myself a cracker.
I like making people mad.

(also serious note, racial tensions go away if you let people say edgy shit to each other, making nigger taboo literally just makes everything worse for everyone)


----------



## Tetra (Aug 17, 2019)

wylfım said:


> Tbh I'm legitimately upset that the only racial slur (I know of) for white people is "cracker." Like, I don't even have a way of shocking people because no one bats an eye when I call myself a cracker.
> I like making people mad.



Hey, white person here.

Words like "racist" and "bigot" is our version of nigger.


Glad I could help.


----------



## Spunky Dong (Aug 17, 2019)

Op is a massive faggot
His dick is tinier than a new born maggot
He really thought he was being funny clever and witty
But in actuality his post was just very shitty
The only other thing his mouth spills out that is this dumb
Is impossibly large quantities of nigger cum
He wishes he had a woman between his knees
But instead he can only jack off to dick girl fantasies
The only action he'll ever get is a oneway with his hand
In fact his entire birth wasn't even planned
The last time he saw a real vagina was when he was born
The last time i inside jobbed his mum her cervix was torn
_knock knock_
Oh look OP's mum is already knocking on my door
And her gaping cunt is begging for more
So before i go i want to say
I wish for you all to have a nice day
And to remind everyone in this thread that OP is fucking gay


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 17, 2019)

It's a grey area for me. I don't go around calling black people niggers, just like I don't go around calling Latino/Hispanic people spics or gay guys faggots or whatever group a particular slur someone might be.

That said, someone already brought up Chris Rock's comedy bit, and it happens to be a bit I agree with.

If you're black and you have six different kids with six different women that you don't take care of. If you live entirely on gubbmint handouts instead of working for your own money. If you blame whitey for every single thing wrong in your life. You're not black, you're a nigger.

If you're gay and you lisp more than a tea kettle going off and mince around acting like an exagerrated woman. If your longest relationship is three months and your idea of a good time is fucking twenty guys in an hour on poppers. If you're far left and insist that center or right leaning gays are evil incarnate and you find homophobia under every rock, you're not a gay guy, you're a faggot.

You get the idea. I hate it when people act like walking stereotypes instead of just being themselves. If you want the world to see you as a nigger/faggot/spic/honkey or whatever, that's how I'll treat you.


----------



## Alex Poulos (Aug 17, 2019)

Just 4 fun. Also, niggers.


----------



## Travoltron (Aug 18, 2019)

I never had any desire to use slurs and I didn't say them. I thought they were rude and low-class.
But it's only been in the last few years when people around the world are being jailed for using these forms of speech that I've suddenly felt the desire to say the forbidden words as a form of protest.
It probably started during Obama's 2nd term. I say "faggot" now (because the LGBT movement are the main oppressors these days) and I'll say racial slurs if I'm quoting someone or singing a song with those words in them.


----------



## icecait (Aug 19, 2019)

Because niggers are niggers.  Spics are spics.  Gooks are gooks.  And so on.


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 19, 2019)

Because kiwi culture is based on Chan culture which allows total anonymity but at the cost of creating a hive mind where people talk alike to fit in because their personal identity is gone.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't say it enough tbh


----------



## queerape (Aug 20, 2019)

Very, very rarely, only for artistic (ie. its in a rap or art title) or historical reasons, or as a joke with my partner.


----------



## CakeCutey (Aug 22, 2019)

I only say it sometimes, but mostly for fun


----------



## RandallB (Aug 22, 2019)

because its nice to call people nice


----------



## Recoil (Aug 22, 2019)

wylfım said:


> Tbh I'm legitimately upset that the only racial slur (I know of) for white people is "cracker." Like, I don't even have a way of shocking people because no one bats an eye when I call myself a cracker.
> I like making people mad.
> 
> (also serious note, racial tensions go away if you let people say edgy shit to each other, making nigger taboo literally just makes everything worse for everyone)


Try "Peckerwood", that's a good one, and full of implication.


----------



## RandallB (Aug 22, 2019)

but ben carson is crazy though.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 22, 2019)

Piss said:


> I don't like the concept that the word "Nigger" is somehow worse than any other racial slur, as if black people are all such fragile people that a single word can ruin their day, while calling any white person a "cracker" is laughable.  This parlays into a whole topic about how the west seems to treat black people less like human beings and more like they're all part of one group, as if DMX and Bill Cosby could ever speak for the likes of Ben Carson and Neil deGrasse Tyson.
> 
> There's a lot to like and admire about Ben Carson, and he's a terrific role model for anyone to look up to:
> 
> ...



relax nigger.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

Piss said:


> Ben Carson wouldn't give a shit if someone called him a nigger, he's far too above such a petty insult.


Ben is a house nigger, he is way to frail for picking cotton. Its also a nice conversation starter to show of you negro Einstein.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

spurger king said:


> If you want the actual answer, it's that this place is adjacent to sites like ED and 4chan and I'm willing to bet there's a lot of user overlap.



Its an act of rebellion and defiance against the status quo thats oppressing us ((same as black folks who use the N-Word))


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 23, 2019)

This is a nigger thread full of niggers.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Aug 23, 2019)

Because when people act like niggers, they should be called out as such.

Just as faggots should be called out for being such, even if they aren't strictly homosexual per se.

Nigger is a state of mind.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> This is a nigger thread full of niggers.


N'Ception if you will


----------



## The best and greatest (Aug 23, 2019)

They say it because its the big boy word they say when they want to upset their mom and get dad to finally pay attention.


----------



## grimacefetishist (Oct 4, 2021)

They're from florida, it's in their nature


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 5, 2021)

Imagine not getting a pass when they were handing them out for free.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Oct 5, 2021)

NIGGER 
NIGGER
NIGGER
NIGGER


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Oct 5, 2021)

to paraphrase Chris Rock "There's black people, and then theres niggers, and the niggers have got to go"
Every time we try to have something nice some ignorant ass niggers gotta go and fuck it up

you can absolutely be white, asian, jew, and still be a nigger (cough cough, GUNT, cough cough)


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 5, 2021)

Jim Henson has an N-Word club.




niggers


----------



## elrond hubbard (Oct 5, 2021)

grimacefetishist said:


> They're from florida, it's in their nature


cool necro nigger


----------



## tehpope (Oct 5, 2021)

Nigga is fun to say. The fact that I'm fucking white and can't say it in polite company makes it even more fun.
Nigger I use only for ignorant motherfuckers.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 5, 2021)

I make fun of the whites, the blacks, the jews, the Puerto Ricans......*mostly* the blacks.


----------



## Registration (Oct 5, 2021)

I think that anyone who comes from places where censorship is enforced by others, seeing self censorship is the ultimate retardation cuck move. I fucking hate censorship and anyone who self censorship is a retard that doesn't know any better


----------



## Kaido117 (Oct 5, 2021)

To trigger normalfags.


----------



## Ser Prize (Oct 5, 2021)

NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER


----------



## Lol4loko (Oct 5, 2021)

Is this an actual post? Null created this site after 4chan shenanigans....Have none of you been on 4chan?


----------



## Cool Bug Fact’s (Oct 5, 2021)

I only use it to quote books, and that’s usually for an essay. I don’t feel the need to really ever use it.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 5, 2021)

Nigger rolls off the fingertips you curious nigger.


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 6, 2021)

wait we're racist?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 6, 2021)

_Yes! I am a racist! And who made me that way? This government, the foreigner and every dirty, stinking, no good, subhuman fucking nigger_! -Derek Day UKIP MP


----------



## Geoff Peterson (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't say *NIGGER*, I say *NIGGA*. There's a difference. *NIGGER* is a word of hate and ignorance uttered from the mouths of foul racists while *NIGGA* is a term of endearment and comradery.
Pretty sure this was Carlos Mencia's reasoning, I remember him saying that on one of his shows.


----------



## Groon (Oct 6, 2021)

I say only niggafag.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 6, 2021)

You mean to tell me you don’t?


----------



## Spunt (Oct 6, 2021)

Because I can.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Oct 6, 2021)

Because they can. 

Kiwifarms has become one of the last bastions of the internet where you can say just about anything you want. 

Personally, I know people that don't use N bombs that are far more repulsive and annoying than the people I've talked to on the Farms.


----------



## DMX DA GOAT (Oct 6, 2021)

It's fun


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 6, 2021)

because ow the edge


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't like people saying people can't use a word because of their race. I'll stop saying it when black people stop thinking it's only acceptable for them to say it, especially when even other minorities are barred from saying it despite people using variations of 'nigger' against them.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 7, 2021)

While I'll only use the word while giving context or quoting someone, nigger is much softer and meaningless word ever since I came on the farms.  

The edgy people say it as just a general insult or as a general synonym for man, like "My nigga Rich Evans." (I know, a and er are different).  They also say it because shock humor is funny and ironically it loses shock value the more you say it.  

The legit racists on this site saying nigger half the time do it as a fucking verbal tic at their disgust for the world.  There's some that just mean "nigger is anyone I don't like, everyone is a lesser man if they act like this but also their skin color."  Sand nigger, white nigger, potato nigger, etc. It lost a lot of punch and is just a kneejerk insult because people are mad.

Words change meaning over time, starting with connotation and ending with rewriting of dictionaries.  The forbidden no no words are the most tempting, reducing it to a normal boring insult said by bored exceptionals on the internet might be the way to change it.  

I can't be assed to actively be racist when 70% of black people I meet are normal people, much like the latinos and white people and asians and so on.  I don't say it because I like being nice and not hurting people's feelings and rather call everyone fuckheads equally.  It is a personal choice and I'm fine with people using whatever language they want here.  I didn't come to this site to force people out of racism (I'll give my perspective and go by my rules), I came here to make fun of cows like the sped I am.  I only get annoyed when it sounds like you have torrets and only know 3 words to make people laugh - boring.  I hope people just mellow out of racism on their own time.  Going outside or moving to an area with less crime committed by poor people helps, I feel, but whatever man.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Oct 7, 2021)

AMHOLIO said:


> While I'll only use the word while giving context or quoting someone, nigger is much softer and meaningless word ever since I came on the farms.
> 
> The edgy people say it as just a general insult or as a general synonym for man, like "My nigga Rich Evans." (I know, a and er are different).  They also say it because shock humor is funny and ironically it loses shock value the more you say it.
> 
> ...


Pretty much my stand as well. I use nigger if seem is like a good word for that situation choice like any other curse or insult word. I don't just use them all the time because I'm not an edgy teen but I'm not afraid of them either. 

Sometimes nigger is just better than black or african because of tone, joke, point or quote. I hate terms such the n-word, c-word and b-word. These terms caused alot of confusion for me in past because as a none native English speaker I was far from sure what words the letters were pointing at. When I did figure it out I didn't even notice difference in offense because if you needed use n-word rather nigger you were already in situation where it was better not to curse at all. It seemed mostly to me like some blacks just wanted hold that power over others because they were allowed to do something and publicly humiliate if someone else did the same. I don't consider any word inherently deeply damaging. You can say stuff that hurts but it's more about the situation or the person than just words themselves. If nigger cuts your soul that's your problem.


----------



## Dustlord (Oct 7, 2021)

The better question is why not. If something isn't against the rules, some people are going to do it unless you have a pretty compelling reason why they shouldn't.

I don't use it often because its a bit edgy for my taste and usually doesn't add anything, but that's not a solid argument for why other people shouldn't use it.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 7, 2021)

My favorite use of everyone's favorite forbidden word was when journalist lost their jobs because they were useless bloat.  One reply to a complaint was "Learn 2 code" followed by 7 separate people spelling N-I-G-G-E-R in the following tweet chain.  It was a powerful display of community and journalist hate, and I'm sure said journalist had a hate stroke reading the worst word from multiple people.

Together, we can truly shit on the most useless of journalists once and for all.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Oct 7, 2021)

Because it is both big and clever.


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (Oct 7, 2021)

I call niggers what they are, niggers.


----------



## p4ddys (Oct 8, 2021)

I am a nigger.


----------



## 185405 (Dec 14, 2021)

Black nigger alert


----------



## Fish Fudge (Dec 14, 2021)

It's got a fun sound to it, and if black people weren't so fragile and thin-skinned I probably wouldn't zero in on it. The queers/fags worked this shit out a lot faster than black people. 

I also enjoy the variations. Sand-niggers, rice-niggers, curry-niggers, etc.


----------



## A_Skellington (Dec 14, 2021)

Alabama House Nigger, Ding Dong Double Nigger, The gum disease known as nigger-vitus, the list goes on.


----------



## cuddle striker (Dec 14, 2021)

I've never said nigger, but OP is definitely a fag.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 14, 2021)

I call everyone nigger. Even my cats.


----------



## Israel did nothing wrong (Dec 14, 2021)

I don't care what colour my Niggers are, only that they are racist. Anything else is stupid


----------



## Drazen (Dec 14, 2021)

Old-ass thread but hey, here we are.

You know the countless memes about how white people can't say nigger but can say it in their heads, and how actual niggers can't stand that because they can't police it? lol. Yeah, well I just think there should be places where people can actually SAY (well, type in this case) the things we all are thinking anyway. That should be okay. That should be allowed. And thankfully, here it is.

If you can't stand that, then I wonder if you'd someday be okay with the eventual chips we're all going to line up to implant in our heads (or whatever equivalent mind-interfacing tech we all know is coming) having the capability to BLOCK you from so much as thinking about the N-word? Cause that's the direction it's going to head. Not a conspiracy theory, it's absolutely a possible future.


----------



## Sandnigger (Dec 15, 2021)

Whenever I show my face on the internet, I get called a sand nigger. Might as well own it.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 15, 2021)

it's funny


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Dec 16, 2021)

1) Because I can.
2) Because it accurately describes how some* the hominids we lovingly refer to as blacks behave.

*#notallniggersareniggers


----------



## RiverFalcon (Dec 18, 2021)

Uncle Ruckus - Don't Use the "N Word."
					

Uncle Ruckus doesn't want people to use the N Word, because there is much better words to use instead.




					www.youtube.com
				



I feel it is a crime to have this thread without someone posting this


----------



## Opticana (Dec 19, 2021)

They need to vent the frustration that their ideology is completely repugnant to 95% of the population and will never go anywhere.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 19, 2021)

I am both a racist and I have N-word pass because I'm fucking awesome and I am a gangster.


----------



## Corpun (Dec 19, 2021)

Because it's a free country.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 19, 2021)

I've opted for "trash" over "nigger" mostly because fucking garbage _comes in all colors, _but will still use "nigga" when texting or talking to friends in private for the meme.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Dec 20, 2021)

Because it’s awesome and we want to own the libs with the power of our sheer vitriolic h8et speech cause we is Evil, no good twolls


----------



## beet644 (Dec 28, 2021)

Cunt  and Niger are just fun today words all meaning aside.  Its why we say it  also if we said it in real life a mob would attack us ha ha .


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 28, 2021)

The Pink Panther said:


> Chris Rock be like:
> 
> black
> nigger
> ...


Classic.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 28, 2021)

It's my gamer right to say it.

But also, I don't think it's worthwhile banning words from public discourse - it ironically makes it harder to identify real racists. The word would disappear if racial conflict was actually addressed, but as always, it's easier policing the language around it instead.


----------



## Protistology (Dec 28, 2021)

RiverFalcon said:


> Uncle Ruckus - Don't Use the "N Word."
> 
> 
> Uncle Ruckus doesn't want people to use the N Word, because there is much better words to use instead.
> ...


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 28, 2021)

DatBepisTho said:


> I've opted for "trash" over "nigger" mostly because fucking garbage _comes in all colors, _but will still use "nigga" when texting or talking to friends in private for the meme.



White niggers are called wiggers. I guess we could use "black trash" but nigger is a very apt word for a specific US based type of very lowly negro. 

I am still racist, I just can't stand wiggers either.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 28, 2021)

Male Idiot said:


> White niggers are called wiggers. I guess we could use "black trash" but nigger is a very apt word for a specific US based type of very lowly negro.
> 
> I am still racist, I just can't stand wiggers either.


Calling a bitch a nigger is fun no matter their race too, NGL.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Dec 29, 2021)

Its a rebellion against cultural norms which seek to restrain any sort of speech possible and make the entire internet a padded walled roomed for helmet wearing autistic retards who can't stand to hear anything mildly offensive. By using the most offensive word to these sort of people, its basically a declaration of 'go fuck yourself' to them.

Also racism.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 29, 2021)

Because it's so much fun OP.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 29, 2021)

Secret Asshole said:


> Its a rebellion against cultural norms which seek to restrain any sort of speech possible and make the entire internet a padded walled roomed for helmet wearing autistic retards who can't stand to hear anything mildly offensive. By using the most offensive word to these sort of people, its basically a declaration of 'go fuck yourself' to them.
> 
> Also racism.


Any time I've seen the word "nigger" used I have only seen, to quote the British, "posh" people pissed off about it. The "coastal elite", upper-middle class suburban soccer mom/"Karen" or Millenial, Kony-2012 Berniebro "Starbucks Marxist" types. I've actually seen Black People burst out into laughter after being called niggers more times then I've seen them get violently angry because more often than not they can't believe the balls of some people to actually say it.


----------



## A Pile Of Fucking Ashes (Dec 29, 2021)

I dunno, nigger, you tell me.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Dec 29, 2021)

Isn't that Sneasel's old account


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 5, 2022)

By banning the word you give it power. By allowing only certain people to use the word you give them a modicum of perceived power over those who can't. I don't believe any word should have any more power than I choose to give it. How do you break a word's power? You sling it around like it's nothing and laugh at it.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jan 5, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Especially when they glow in the dark.











						Glownigger - ComposerAnon
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## SpotOnTheWall (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm Southern, it's part of my proud heritage


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Jan 5, 2022)

It's fun, and I'm not "allowed" to say it anywhere else.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jan 9, 2022)

Selected "I say it to protest political correctness", it's most accurate, nigger.


----------



## MushroomLandTV (Jun 28, 2022)

Most Kiwis say that word because they can. If Twitter allowed the masses to do the same, we'd see it more often.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jun 28, 2022)

I seldom use the word.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 28, 2022)

Funny black guy says nigga so saying nigga makes me funny, nigga.


----------



## Abradolfus_Linclerson (Jun 28, 2022)

I don't use it often, but since I am huwhite and therefore by default a Klansman, I might as well take advantage of the opportunity afforded me by the anonymity of the interwebs and the freezepeach absolutism here on the Farms to exercise my Klannish prerogatives.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Jun 29, 2022)

I only use _nigger_ (and other assorted racial epithets) when quoting others or discussing it in non-derogatory contexts, which doesn't happen often. Anyone remember Tommy Chong's band, Four Niggers and a Chink?


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 29, 2022)

BECAUSE MUH FREEZE PEACH
NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER


----------



## Moths (Jun 29, 2022)

Same reason I call people a faggot or a retard

Because the majority of people are retarded niggerfaggotspedlords


----------



## Therapy Dog (Jun 29, 2022)

"I say this word so that it no longer has power over me".
"Oh no! You said the word and it offends me, it has power over me because I gave it power by being offended"

They want to have their cake and eat it too. In a word: retarded.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jun 29, 2022)

I only do it when it's funny or when I'm driving, usually directed at other drivers.


----------

